# Ram Air Engine



## G-Code72 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a 400 out of a 73 Grand Am and am wondering if an how it can be made into a Ram Air engine. I am new to the restoration world so please help me to understand how I can rebuild this engine to ramair specs.


----------



## G-Code72 (Jul 28, 2009)

I know sombody can shed some light on this. This is probably basic stuff but I am new to pontiac. I dont know and I dont want to depend on the shop to give me all my info. Please help


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

the ram air stuff is heads, intake, cam , carb. it is easy to convert a nonram air to ram air if you have the money. do you need stock looks? which ram air II III IV or V? ram air IV and V use round port heads and flow like gang busters, use different headers as well. money wise build a stout short block and bolt on edelbrock raim air aluminum heads and intake. go with the cam that suits your driving. show, cruise or strip. RAM AIR V stuff will cost you big $$$.


----------



## G-Code72 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info, that helped. Can my existing heads be machined to ram air specs or do I need to purchase new ones? also, how does the heads and intake function in relation to the air pan? I am looking at the ram air II system and am not worried about the stock look. Is the power gains worth spending the extra money money?


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

head flow is the difference in ram air heads. also combustion chamber size, cc's. then there is round ports also. you need to know what heads you are starting with. the head number is stamped on the center exhaust ports. once you get that you can research the specs you have on your heads then compare to the ram airs.


----------

